# Our Ridgeback



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Just thought i'd share some photo's of our Rhodesian Ridgeback Tembo, he'll be 8 next month.*


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

WOW lovely dog


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

really nice looking dog  i like the patten on them dogs backs


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

lovely dog - and great pics.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pic, hes a lovely dog


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous dog and love the name its unusual


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone*


> Gorgeous dog and love the name its unusual


*It's Chitembo really, a place in Africa*


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww love the second photo, what a great dog (and cat)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Paula The cats are always pinching his bed space, lol. He just moves over

Your dogs are lovely by the way....been looking on your web site*


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a stunner


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He has a good ridge.  Looks great for his age, they are such laid back dogs don't you find?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

what a handsome boy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Debbie, Insane & Kay*



> they are such laid back dogs don't you find?


*Yea, he is very laid back *


----------

